# ruu



## RichSimplicity (Aug 10, 2011)

Ok i need help i got in a bootloop when trying to flahs a kernal and when i try to restore my phone shuts down, and last time i fixed it by installing a ruu . i was wondering if some one had a rooted ruu link version that doesnt take of my root and its one whole ?


----------



## 00negative (Jul 25, 2011)

"RichSimplicity said:


> Ok i need help i got in a bootloop when trying to flahs a kernal and when i try to restore my phone shuts down, and last time i fixed it by installing a ruu . i was wondering if some one had a rooted ruu link version that doesnt take of my root and its one whole ?


Have you tried just a fresh ROM?


----------



## RichSimplicity (Aug 10, 2011)

No, i will try lets see if doesnt shut off.


----------



## RichSimplicity (Aug 10, 2011)

so you dont have a link to rooted version ruu with whole rome?


----------



## villae81 (Aug 13, 2011)

"RichSimplicity said:


> so you dont have a link to rooted version ruu with whole rome?


Try the stock ruu posted by jcase on xda itll take you back to stock but rooted


----------



## villae81 (Aug 13, 2011)

Try this. http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1045103.


----------



## RichSimplicity (Aug 10, 2011)

i got 401 MB for the download is that a normal size?


----------



## villae81 (Aug 13, 2011)

"RichSimplicity said:


> i got 401 MB for the download is that a normal size?


I got 400.64 MB I keep it in my SD as a backup


----------



## RichSimplicity (Aug 10, 2011)

nvm i got 400 MB would that be a problem?


----------



## villae81 (Aug 13, 2011)

That's fine


----------



## RichSimplicity (Aug 10, 2011)

thank you alot it worked now


----------



## villae81 (Aug 13, 2011)

"RichSimplicity said:


> thank you alot it worked now


Glad i can heip


----------



## RichSimplicity (Aug 10, 2011)

One more question do you now if this has the mr2 radio?


----------



## villae81 (Aug 13, 2011)

I dunno the way I did mine was after I flash this ruu I went download my backup didn't let it reboot I just took my SD plug it in the desktop load the radio gb radio and rebooted


----------



## RichSimplicity (Aug 10, 2011)

Yup it didn't have mr2 radio but already got it. Thanks for everything


----------



## villae81 (Aug 13, 2011)

Your welcome


----------

